# What Engineering Field Should I Go Into?



## The Maker (Mar 7, 2017)

Hello, I am The Maker.

Some of you may have seen my first post in the introduction section. Thank you for everyone that took the time to look at that. Soon I will graduate high school, and probably become an engineer, but I do not know what field to go into. I am thinking chemical engineering, or maybe civil. Here are two videos of my recent creations. Based on these projects, what type of engineer do you think that I would be?



Thank You!


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 8, 2017)

This is a hard question to answer. I don't think I can recommend an engineering field to you based on youtube videos. Are you good at and enjoy Chemistry? Have you taken any AP Chem classes? If so, Chem Eng might be good. What about Physics? What's your favorite part of your Physics classes? Have you learned about the laws of motion and fluids mechanics in Physics? How did those topics go?

When choosing a career field, it's important to choose something you like, something that pays well, and something that has job growth. The job growth part might be the most important one to consider.

Check out these links:

https://www.bls.gov/ooh/architecture-and-engineering/chemical-engineers.htm

https://www.bls.gov/ooh/architecture-and-engineering/civil-engineers.htm

https://www.bls.gov/ooh/architecture-and-engineering/home.htm

Once you start college and choose a major, it's OK to switch around. You don't have to make the decision now. Just get into an engineering program. Most programs are the same for the first 2 years so you'll have time to decide.

Cool videos too!!


----------

